# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته دانشگاه افسریه ( کمک فوری . وقتی نمونده )

## konkur100

سلام دوستان
تو اینتخاب رشته سراسری شرایط انتخاب دانشگاه افسریه چطوریه ؟؟؟ اصلا تا چه رتبه ای رو میگیرن ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام دوستان
> تو اینتخاب رشته سراسری شرایط انتخاب دانشگاه افسریه چطوریه ؟؟؟ اصلا تا چه رتبه ای رو میگیرن ؟؟؟؟


دانشگاه های افسری چه ارتش و چه سپاه خودشون آزمون میزارن و از طریق کنکور سراسری نیست.

----------


## konkur100

> دانشگاه های افسری چه ارتش و چه سپاه خودشون آزمون میزارن و از طریق کنکور سراسری نیست.


پس چطوری یکی از دوستان ما از طریق همین کنکور ریاضی شرکت کرده بود و وارد نظام شده بود ؟؟؟؟!! راستی مهلت انتخاب رشته تا ساعت 24 یکشنبه هست ؟؟؟

----------


## simorghmmm

به نظرم نزدیک ترین چیزی که به منظورت بخوره دانشکده علوم انتظامیه که میشه از کنکور انتخاب کرد توی دفرچه هستش شرایطشم تو قسمت آخر (قسمت3) دفترچه نوشته
مهلت هم بله تا 24 یکشنبه

----------


## Dr_farid

> پس چطوری یکی از دوستان ما از طریق همین کنکور ریاضی شرکت کرده بود و وارد نظام شده بود ؟؟؟؟!! راستی مهلت انتخاب رشته تا ساعت 24 یکشنبه هست ؟؟؟


قدیما از طریق کنکور بود الان آزمون جدا دارن و مثلا ارتش از سایت خودش ( پایگاه اطلاع رسانی ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران-اصلي ) اعلام میکنه که آزمون کی برگزار میکنه. بله تا ساعت 24 امشب میشه. برای رشته ریاضی دانشگاه مالک اشتر ( وابسته به وزارت دفاع ) میشه انتخاب رشته کرد ولی برای تجربی و انسانی نمیشه.
فقط کاردانی دانشگاه علوم انتظامی( پلیس) میشه انتخاب کنید.

----------


## Ali.psy

*سلام....

منظور شما کاردانی نیروی انتظامی هستش که مال دانشگاه نیروی انتظامی امین هستش.....که شرایطش فصل سوم دفترچه موجوده....پارسال تا40هزار منطقه دو رفتن*

----------


## konkur100

> *سلام....
> 
> منظور شما کاردانی نیروی انتظامی هستش که مال دانشگاه نیروی انتظامی امین هستش.....که شرایطش فصل سوم دفترچه موجوده....پارسال تا40هزار منطقه دو رفتن*


باید روزانه مجاز شده باشی ؟؟؟

----------

